# Westin Hotels



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

Westin Minneapolis:



















Westin Edina Galleria:


----------



## katia72 (Mar 1, 2009)

*WESTIN WARSAW, POLAND*









www.hoteldesigns.co.uk/library/1170374400/Westin_Warsaw_exterior.jpg









upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bf/Westin_warsaw.JPG









media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/3d/a6/17/westin-warschau-aussenansicht.jpg









upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/0f/Panorma_17_06_09_WARSZAWA_CENTRUM.jpg/800px-Panorma_17_06_09_WARSZAWA_CENTRUM.jpg


----------



## TampaMike (Sep 11, 2005)

*Tampa Westin Rocky Point*




























*Tampa Westin Harbour Island*



















*Sadly, the older one is the better designed Westin in Tampa*


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*The Westin Melbourne Hotel - Melbourne, Australia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jsteele/2236238050/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/unclekage/3117302992/sizes/o/


----------



## stuv303 (Mar 18, 2010)

*新加的空白文章2*

这是新加的空白文章2，可以在UBB可视化编辑器中，添加和修改文章内容。


----------



## Anachak (Feb 12, 2010)

*The Westin Grande Sukhumvit Hotel Bangkok*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/uwebkk/4091994167/


----------



## ***** (Apr 2, 2008)

Zagreb


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

LA has the Westin Bonaventure.


----------



## pinkjerry2010 (Mar 27, 2010)

minneapolis-uptown said:


> Westin Minneapolis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So beautiful house !


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Westin Kuala Lumpur (middle bldg)


----------

